# So Eggscited! UPDATE



## laughingllama75 (Jul 29, 2009)

I cant stand the wait!!!! I have 6 showgirl/silkie eggs under a broody....and they are due to hatch friday. Eeegads! I spent all day today, thinking they were hatching tomorrow. Poo.......time to calm down just a wee bit! 
I last candled them about 4-5 days ago......there were swimmers in all.  Trying not to get my hopes up. Hoping for a wee chick like this:






I know most of you don't care for these showgirls, but I LOVE them nd had to share. some of the eggs are "just plain" silkies, I cant wait for either.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 29, 2009)

Good luck! Just because we don't care much about them doesn't mean we aren't happy for you.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks Kitty! I know even though they are "creepy" and not everyones "favorite", you guys would still know what I am going through. I told hubby I wish it was Friday, and he said, "why? you dont want your day off tomorrow?" Well........I guess....... LOL


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 29, 2009)

hope you have a great hatch of showgirls.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Jul 29, 2009)

Diffrnt strokes for diffrnt folks!  That's why they make different breeds
Ohhh. .you are going to hatch the day before me.... lucky you!!


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jul 29, 2009)

Imissmygirls said:
			
		

> Diffrnt strokes for diffrnt folks!  That's why they make different breeds
> Ohhh. .you are going to hatch the day before me.... lucky you!!


Oh! so your on pins and needles too!   
hang in there. is yours under a hen or in the bator? I give up on the bator this time of year, too hot to try to run it without frying the eggs.


----------



## jettesunn05 (Jul 29, 2009)

Silkies are awesome! Love the picture so adorable!


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jul 31, 2009)

Oh Boy!!!  2 pips this morning, and I hear a bunch of peeps to Momma Hen. 
I cant take it anymore! I gotta go to work right now, and then work my second job tonight. I will be able to come home and check this afternoon, so I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 31, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Imissmygirls (Jul 31, 2009)

6 pm and I have 3 fuzzybutts under Cleo's Friend ( That's her name) with more pipping. I should picture them as I move them and try to figure out whose eggs hatched who.
I'm going to move her out of the high nest box this evening and let her finishe the hatch in the mini-coop.
Now, WHERE OH WHERE is the chick waterer I carefully cleaned and put away?  
I have NO clue! This is what happens when you put stuff away. You can never find it.
Nor do I have marbles or stones to put in the extra adult waterer. Or chick feed.  TSC here we come.
Did I mention that today was SO's last day of employment?  The rascal has retired! He can babysit chicks in his free time. After all, they are HIS chickens


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 31, 2009)

Yep! Putting stuff away gets a person into trouble everytime!

Congratulations on the chicks!


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jul 31, 2009)

Imissmygirls said:
			
		

> 6 pm and I have 3 fuzzybutts under Cleo's Friend ( That's her name) with more pipping. I should picture them as I move them and try to figure out whose eggs hatched who.
> I'm going to move her out of the high nest box this evening and let her finishe the hatch in the mini-coop.
> Now, WHERE OH WHERE is the chick waterer I carefully cleaned and put away?
> I have NO clue! This is what happens when you put stuff away. You can never find it.
> ...


YOURS ARE OUT BEFORE MINE?!?!?!?!?!   
5 are either piped or zipped. the 6th one might be, but I am trying real hard to just let momma do her job. the 3 zipped ones should be out soon, but alas, I have to go to work (overnight) and wont be home till after 7 am. 
I wonder if I can make it all night?


----------



## Imissmygirls (Jul 31, 2009)

8:30 update     Recharging digital battery-- and he wonders why I don't care for digital cameras?
Went to TSC for chick feed and MReit's for stones to put in the big waterer.( really I have no stones) Then moved mama to her new digs.
Current count: 4 fluffy butts
1 half hatched with mostly crushed & missing shell-- wonder if mama is helping it hatch? membrane looks a bit dry and is sticking to her so I dripped a few drops of warm water over the membrane and peeled it back just a bit to help the critter and tucked her back under mama.
1 peeping  vigorously in shell. Hole is size of quarter but membrane looks dry and sticking in cracked area. Carefully peel back enough to make sure beak is exposed and dripped warm drops onto membrane. Little bugger drinks a little! Tucked her back under mama.
3 eggs unpipped but warm and heavy.
 Removed 1 dead chick partly in shell. Looks like she was stepped on.

LL- I set mine 3 weeks ago on Saturday morning, so they are hatching on day 20.
  Of course you can make it thru the night!! You will come home to a batch of little naked necks that will thrill you down to your toes and their fluffy butts.


----------



## MReit (Jul 31, 2009)

Must take mental note--stay away from cute lil peeps are IMMG's house...*sigh* it's ganna be hard not to resist on getting some new peeps...I wouldn't beable to sleep with hatching peeps, Good Luck to all you lucky "moms" :bun


----------



## Imissmygirls (Jul 31, 2009)

MReit, you are impossibly maternal. What ARE we going to do with you????


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 31, 2009)

Imissmygirls said:
			
		

> Recharging digital battery-- and he wonders why I don't care for digital cameras?


My digital take AA batteries. I use rechargeable and carry a couple sets that I make sure I charge periodically.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Aug 1, 2009)

OK, just got home. To heck with the dogs that needed to go out (I could hear them barking to me!) but I ran straight for the barn. 
1 black silkie nope, BLUE!
ANOTHER BLUE silkie
1 partridge silkie
1 not sure silkie (it is yellow/buff with chipmunk stripes?) it's dry, looks like SPLASH!!!!!!!!!  

those were the zipped ones, the other 2 are still pipped and peeping, not zipped yet. I am not worried, silkies sometimes take thier time to hatch. the other hatched in the night, not fluffy yet and one is still wet. So cute! I hope I get at least one naked neck. 
the breeder I got these from, she had a pen with reg. silkies and showgirls together......so I am praying for at least one.  
I'll let you know when the others hatch, and of course as soon as they are up to it, I will get pics.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Aug 1, 2009)

Noon update: Mom is looking after the 6?7? fuzzybutts. One is still just pipped , slightly crushed since this AM. I think it is dehydrating, so I operated and the result is in my hand.  She is peeping but resting.  When I put her back, I ended up just removing the remaining shell and there was no blood or yolk so she was ready. 
That leaves one not yet pipped and I am concerned mama may desert it. If it pips, I may assist. 
Mama has squatted in a corner instead of the nest ( following the peppers) I put the newborn and egg under her. 
Time will tell.

How's it going up north, LL????


----------



## laughingllama75 (Aug 1, 2009)

nervous.  anxious. excited. LOL. did you see my update, just above yours? I gotta go help a friend clip her weanling foal, she has a warmblood inspection next saturday. I will check them when I get back, in a few hours.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl (Aug 1, 2009)

congratulations, so very exciting MIne are supposed to be hatching next week (please, please, please)little chocolate eggers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

P.S. you should never put stuff away, b/c then u can't find i-apparently that is the theme in my living room, dining room, bedrooms, bathrooms, (I think you get the mental pic. by now!!!)


----------



## Imissmygirls (Aug 1, 2009)

You have CHOCOLATES???
I want Welsummers!  Looking for them locally, but the next time I have a broody, I just MIGHT buy eggs!

I am trying so hard to get organized... at least I am an improvement on my mother and I figure that is all one can expect in a generation. Evolution is slow.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Aug 1, 2009)

Sad news...the other 2 didnt make it.  they got smothered, I think. both out of shell, still wet but dead and flat. a splash silkie and a blue showgirl. 
But, i'm ok....just means I have to get more. 
So, here are a couple cruddy pics, they are such wiggle worms already, and Momma was freaking out I took her babies. there is one pic of "Momma" she is a buff cohin bantam. she is in a metal wire crate, and a haybale on each side of her. see how she pulled down the hay to make a nest? LOL. she is on shavings, just cant see them. 
I think I have a splash, 2 blue and one partridge.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl (Aug 1, 2009)

so very cool!!!!

i bought these eggs off of BYC-I haven't had great luck with that in the past, but was willing to try again  please, please, please


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 1, 2009)

All are adorable chicks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LL-I think you are mistaken, there are no wood shavings under her.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Aug 1, 2009)

She is too funny, the nest is about 8" high. tomorrow, after the chicks get thier sea-legs, I am going to take the nest out and hopefully she will accept that. the chicks will do better, if they dont have to climb a mountain to get a drink or food.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Aug 1, 2009)

Wow... you are brave: telling a chickmom how to do her job.  She'll probably bite you!

Update here: Mama deserted the one I helped hatch and the egg this afternoon, so I opened the tip of the egg, saw liquid and tossed it. The chick I brought in and held under a heat lamp for an hour or so. It's one eye was crusted so I dampened it and chirped at it. Actually the chirping seemed to do as much as the warmth. After an hour it was perking a little better but extremely wobbly. It was time to get something done so I went out, slipped open the door and tucked it under mama who was squatting right by the door, and got the heck outta there.  An hour later she had moved and squatted to the opposite corner.  I looked around, did not see little critter, and assume it managed to stay with mom.
I figure tomorrow AM will tell whether he makes it or not. 
Hopefully it will make 7 out of an original 12 set. 2 were lost early on to egg-eating roosters who no longer exist. I think it's a pretty good set for our first one!
I doubt if I can tell many of them apart, though. They all look like chipmunks.

And I still want one Welsummer.

BTW, we went to the local fair tonight and DH saw a premade chicken coop he thought was pretty neat ( $1400, yeah pretty neat)
We also saw The Association in concert ( for all you old folks who remember them) ) They were pretty good for old men!!


----------



## amysflock (Aug 2, 2009)

Congrats, you two, on your new chickies!


----------



## wynedot55 (Aug 3, 2009)

they are to cute.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Aug 4, 2009)

If you count carefully, there are seven little fuzzy butts in the picture.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Aug 4, 2009)

A closer look at the front 6.  I gave up trying to get them all together.





 I think we will be able to tell them apart when they feather out. I hope.
Here is also a very poor pic of their daddy Houdini, who is a really pretty EE.  You have to keep your eye on him , but he is a very good rooster who takes care of his girls.  The pullet in the rear is from a 4H embryology hatch. The others - noisy boys- are gone.  Chicken Little ( the SKY IS FALLING!) should start laying any day now if Houdini's actions mean anything.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 4, 2009)

I found all 7! Momma looks like our Muffy.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl (Aug 4, 2009)

I should be getting babies tomorrow or Thursday-please oh please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Imissmygirls (Aug 4, 2009)

Good luck in your hatch. Do you have a broody or an incubator? I admit-- I'm too lazy for the incubator. I waited for a broody.
Next time: I will find a local supplier of fertile chocolate eggs!!!!!

Kitty, mama's name is Cleo's Friend. We named her that because she got out of the box as a chick and our dog Cleo picked her up in her mouth and brought her to us. As she got older, the hen would always go over to Cleo to say hello.  Even now, she doesn't panic when Cleo sticks her head in to check out the babies.  I admit, I will watch when they go outside to make sure Cleo isn't too interested , but she generally leaves the hens alone. 
Houdini, on the other hand, is frequently chased to the chicken pen when he isn't behaving. Then Cleo sits at the door and gives him a TimeOut til he calms down.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl (Aug 5, 2009)

these are under broodies- I have had hens setting _*11*_ times this year!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think I should have more to show for it than I do, but things happen. SEveral have set twice-the two Dominiques on now (Piper and Dutch) set and hatched earlier this year.
Cleo's Friend sounds like a character


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl (Aug 5, 2009)

First chocolate egger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!                        
There was a whole lot of squealing and jumping going on!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 5, 2009)

and pics?


----------



## Imissmygirls (Aug 5, 2009)

ohohhhhh.... not good. I'm jealous with 11 broodies!
I am getting the itch to have more broodies.
I WILL RESIST
I WILL RESIST

I really don't want to enlarge our coop.

But I really want a Welsummer.


... waiting for more chocolate babies.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Aug 5, 2009)

Homesteadgal, did you say what  breed your chocolate eggies were???

And I think its time for another update from LL. You didn't get any of your showgirls, did you?


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl (Aug 5, 2009)

I can't get pics yet, Piper and Dutch have her back in the bales- I can see that the reamining 10 eggs haven't done anything-please, please, I have been trying to get  a choc. egger all year!!!  These are french copper marans. 11 astounds me too, I think it is due to their age and also I specifically chose breeds that were more inclined to brood. Out of my EE's, I only had one hatch, I really hope I get more than one CE-


----------



## laughingllama75 (Aug 6, 2009)

Imissmygirls said:
			
		

> Homesteadgal, did you say what  breed your chocolate eggies were???
> 
> And I think its time for another update from LL. You didn't get any of your showgirls, did you?


the one showgirl I got, was squished when it hatched. I am now thinking 6 silkie eggs under a bantam cochin hen was too many. Hindsight and all.......
I have been so busy with work, i have not gotten new pics but the little peeps are so darn cute. 2 of them have really nice vaulted heads, they look so dang cute. LOL. and they are all nice and friendly, how can they not be? I pick them up every chance I get. LOL. I will get pics by Sunday, I have that day off completley. yay for me! :/

Anyway, thanks for asking!


----------



## laughingllama75 (Aug 23, 2009)

Here they are. They look a little different now, this was taken a week and a half ago. My computer has been on the fritz, but I think I got all the kinks out. I will try to get updated ones soon.


----------



## meme (Oct 18, 2010)

good luck, by the way i think those other chickens are cute are they  nacked neck chickens?


                                         anyway good luck


----------

